# over flavouring



## Dane vape 01 (12/5/18)

Hi I'm just curious at what percentage of favouring do you start wasting your time or killing your taste buds some of my creations is running 18.25% mix of concentrate and I fine there

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## RichJB (12/5/18)

There isn't a set percentage. It will depend on the flavours used. An 18% total flavouring recipe that uses LB, OOO, Pur and RF might be quite lightly flavoured. An all-Inw recipe at the same percentage is probably over-flavoured. 

Veteran mixers also sometimes use higher than average flavour additions to induce muting deliberately. They are getting less flavour from the concentrate at 6% than they would at 3%. But that is the whole point - they want to downplay that flavour so they mute it.

I don't use any set figure to determine over-flavouring. I've tasted 4% total flavouring juices that are rich and dense, 25% total flavouring juices that aren't overdone. If I had a general rule of thumb, it would be a red flag whenever a single flavour gets into double figures. But even that isn't an invariable rule. Some LB and RF VG flavours are used up that high without killing the mix.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 3 | Winner 2 | Informative 11


----------



## RainstormZA (12/5/18)

What Rich said.

I'm trying to imitate Elysian Labs Lemon Cream Filled Cronut. I am close to it except the fact that I had to use a 10ml whole bottle of Lemon Sicily concentrate for 125ml of pg/vg with 10ml of cream and 5ml of Zeppola - missing two ingredients which I need to get end of this month.

That made me realise why it is expensive to buy the original.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Christos (12/5/18)

RainstormZA said:


> What Rich said.
> 
> I'm trying to imitate Elysian Labs Lemon Cream Filled Cronut. I am close to it except the fact that I had to use a 10ml whole bottle of Lemon Sicily concentrate for 125ml of pg/vg with 10ml of cream and 5ml of Zeppola - missing two ingredients which I need to get end of this month.
> 
> That made me realise why it is expensive to buy the original.


Please share the recipe. The elysian labs lemon cream is one of my favourites.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## RainstormZA (12/5/18)

Christos said:


> Please share the recipe. The elysian labs lemon cream is one of my favourites.



I will when i get it right

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Dane vape 01 (14/5/18)

hi I have been making juice for about a year now and I'm just curious at what percentage of favouring do you start wasting your time or killing your taste buds

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RichJB (14/5/18)

Didn't we answer this already in your previous thread?

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Dane vape 01 (14/5/18)

Yes sorry I'm using the app and it seems like it was not loading my messages at all so I kept reposting and now I got all the notifications 
I do apologise about this

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver (15/5/18)

Hi @Dane vape 01
We have moved the above 3 posts to this existing thread
Thanks for pointing that out @RichJB 

@Dane vape 01 - have a look at the forum on a normal browser on a bigger screen instead of Tapatalk (if you are using that) - far richer and more enjoyable experience. Great to do that when you starting out on the forum to get to know your way around

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## aktorsyl (15/5/18)

Silver said:


> Hi @Dane vape 01
> We have moved the above 3 posts to this existing thread
> Thanks for pointing that out @RichJB
> 
> @Dane vape 01 - have a look at the forum on a normal browser on a bigger screen instead of Tapatalk (if you are using that) - far richer and more enjoyable experience. Great to do that when you starting out on the forum to get to know your way around


Even on a phone browser is better than Crapatalk. Gosh I hate that app.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 3


----------



## Silver (15/5/18)

aktorsyl said:


> Even on a phone browser is better than Crapatalk. Gosh I hate that app.



The only thing i like tapatalk for is resizing photos when uploading - to a smaller more manageable size
But for everything else i prefer the phone browser

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## zandernwn (22/5/18)

There is no hard and fast rule.. I have recipes that sits at 2.7% which is massively over flavoured and commercially availible. Liquids sitting at a whopping 32%... It 100% circumstantial. 

I feel sometimes that the mainstream DIY figure heads imposes artificial limitations on DIY mixing. This result in us not wanting to explore beyond the realms of mainstream standards. 

I think an important part of growing as a mixer is to sometimes to disregard everything you read about a flavour and exploring for yourself where the limits are

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## RainstormZA (22/5/18)

aktorsyl said:


> Even on a phone browser is better than Crapatalk. Gosh I hate that app.


Lol I deleted it a while back. Got to agree with you on it being crapatalk lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dane vape 01 (23/5/18)

zandernwn said:


> There is no hard and fast rule.. I have recipes that sits at 2.7% which is massively over flavoured and commercially availible. Liquids sitting at a whopping 32%... It 100% circumstantial.
> 
> I feel sometimes that the mainstream DIY figure heads imposes artificial limitations on DIY mixing. This result in us not wanting to explore beyond the realms of mainstream standards.
> 
> ...


Thanks I have been mixing for a year now and i was just wondering that's all but thanks for the info

Reactions: Like 2


----------

